# I had forgot my apple ID security questions



## AppleApple

How can I fix this . I can't download anything it asks me to verify .


----------



## valis

Probably have to reset it. Also, please remember we cannot assist with bypassing any passwords.

thanks, 

v


----------



## Cheeseball81

http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201487


----------



## mecoffee

Call or visit support, this is the only way you can solve this situation


----------



## etaf

Support are very good - I have helped a few people out in the last couple of weeks with appleID / Icloud password issues ,using the UK Support line

On the Web, you have to get every security question correct and its also case sensitive
on the phone - its not as critical 

they will then verify via the device and send an email with a password reset link - although the email link is only active for three hours - they will ask you when you would like the email.

its also a free phone number, although you may have to wait 10-15mins to get a reply

Good luck


----------



## vembutech

Hi,

Using this link below you can reset your Apple ID.

https://iforgot.apple.com/password/verify/appleid


----------

